# Учебник джаза для аккордеона



## DiegoVaz3 (5 Ноя 2014)

Имеется в наличии учебник джазовой теории и импровизации для аккордеона на английском языке Ральфа Стрикера. Хочу поделиться. Пишите.


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Ноя 2014)

*DiegoVaz3*, 
можно мне на почту [email protected]


----------



## oleg45120 (5 Ноя 2014)

[email protected] и мне пожалуйста


----------



## vev (5 Ноя 2014)

И я бы не отказался
Мне на [email protected] 
Заранее благодарен


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Ноя 2014)

спасибо! Всё работает учебник пришёл!


----------



## rromuro (5 Ноя 2014)

Будьте добры и мне [email protected] Зараннее благодарен!


----------



## sergcv (5 Ноя 2014)

Очень хотел бы познакомиться на [email protected] Заранее благодарен.


----------



## A.Chumachenko (5 Ноя 2014)

Пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## sakolia (5 Ноя 2014)

Если можно и сюда пожалуйста - [email protected] , спасибо)


----------



## serpodub (5 Ноя 2014)

Если можно, пришлите и мне, пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## VikVlDem (5 Ноя 2014)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, и на [email protected]


----------



## Don_Accordion (5 Ноя 2014)

Пришлите мне тоже, пожалуйста
[email protected]
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Ноя 2014)

У меня есть 150 америк.джаз.стандартов В.Киселева


----------



## drewlion (5 Ноя 2014)

DiegoVaz3 (05.11.2014, 16:06) писал:


> Имеется в наличии учебник джазовой теории и импровизации для аккордеона на английском языке Ральфа Стрикера. Хочу поделиться. Пишите.


[email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Ноя 2014)

кто просил,выслал всем!


----------



## Alexgal (6 Ноя 2014)

drewlion|06.11.2014 написал(а):


> DiegoVaz3|05.11.2014 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Имеется в наличии учебник джазовой теории и импровизации для аккордеона на английском языке Ральфа Стрикера. Хочу поделиться. Пишите.
> ...


----------



## vaisman2 (6 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте. Мне пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее спасибо.


----------



## MaksFucktor (6 Ноя 2014)

и мне, пожалуйста [email protected] Заранее спасибо


----------



## Valah (6 Ноя 2014)

Если не сложно на [email protected] 
Заранее благодарю!..


----------



## tv1000 (6 Ноя 2014)

[email protected] спасибо=)


----------



## DENY90 (6 Ноя 2014)

А можно на [email protected] спасибо))


----------



## PavelO_X (6 Ноя 2014)

[email protected]

Спасибо !


----------



## burdusha (6 Ноя 2014)

И мне, пожалуйста на [email protected] Заранее спасибо


----------



## swetlana111 (6 Ноя 2014)

Если не сложно, не могли бы и мне отправить сборник... [email protected] Буду очень благодарна!!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (6 Ноя 2014)

Diego,mir bitte auch. Vielen Dank!
[email protected]


----------



## sword92 (7 Ноя 2014)

И мне, пожалуйста [email protected] спасибо


----------



## kolya ovchinnikov (7 Ноя 2014)

пришлите, пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Fantini_Acoordions (7 Ноя 2014)

Можно пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## bayanist1963 (8 Ноя 2014)

И мне пожалуйста [email protected]
Заранее благодарен,Михаил


----------



## Orphei (9 Ноя 2014)

если не трудно и сюда пожалуйста:

[email protected]

огромное спасибо!


----------



## supita (9 Ноя 2014)

Буду очень благодарен))

Если можно на [email protected]

Спасибо.


----------



## zhbr1983 (9 Ноя 2014)

И мне пожалуйста [email protected]
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## KATANA5 (9 Ноя 2014)

можно и мне на [email protected]


----------



## oleg1974 (9 Ноя 2014)

DiegoVaz3 (05.11.2014, 16:06) писал:


> Имеется в наличии учебник джазовой теории и импровизации для аккордеона на английском языке Ральфа Стрикера. Хочу поделиться. Пишите.


 можнои мне тоже на [email protected]


----------



## oleg1974 (9 Ноя 2014)

киньте и мне [email protected]


----------



## Egorie (9 Ноя 2014)

можно мне тоже на [email protected] Заранее благодарю.


----------



## bodik932 (10 Ноя 2014)

Если можно на [email protected] Заранее благодарен!


----------



## oleg1974 (10 Ноя 2014)

если можно скиньте и мне на [email protected]


----------



## gimmy (10 Ноя 2014)

Можно и мне,пожалуйста!
[email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## gimmy (10 Ноя 2014)

Можно и мне,пожалуйста!
[email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## accordeonini (10 Ноя 2014)

Можно и мне, пожалуйста: [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## uriylirsot (11 Ноя 2014)

Пришлите,пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## uriylirsot (12 Ноя 2014)

uriylirsot (11.11.2014, 09:27) писал:


> Пришлите,пожалуйста, на [email protected]


Большое спасибо Diego Vas за учебник.


----------



## markontu (13 Ноя 2014)

И мне пожалуйста : [email protected]
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## berdnikov (15 Ноя 2014)

Будьте добры, и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Ludus (26 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте! Я с той же просьбой)) Поделитесь, пожалуйста! [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## dizzyaccordion (26 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте! 
И мне, пожалуйста, отправьте - [email protected]
Заранее, спасибо


----------



## kravchenkoi (27 Ноя 2014)

И мне, пожалуйста на [email protected]
БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ БЛАГОДАРЕН


----------



## firefish (29 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте!
И мне, пожалуйста, отправьте: [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Ksenia (29 Ноя 2014)

Пришлите пожалуйста мне тоже сборник.

[email protected]


----------



## Ksenia (29 Ноя 2014)

Kosthenko (05.11.2014, 22:42) писал:


> У меня есть 150 америк.джаз.стандартов В.Киселева


пришлите мне пожалуйста

[email protected]


----------



## vev (29 Ноя 2014)

Ну качайте


----------



## marilogu (30 Ноя 2014)

Может я ещё не опоздала? Буду ждать [email protected] com 
Заранее благодарна.


----------



## vev (30 Ноя 2014)

marilogu (30.11.2014, 22:02) писал:


> Может я ещё не опоздала? Буду ждать [email protected] com
> Заранее благодарна.


В предыдущем посте ссылка. Что ж Вы не качаете?


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Дек 2014)

vev (30.11.2014, 22:16) писал:


> marilogu (30.11.2014, 22:02) писал:
> 
> 
> > Может я ещё не опоздала? Буду ждать [email protected] com
> ...


Евгений,для тех,кто &lt;&lt;не успел, как-бы ,там-же еще 14 сборников по джаз.тематике по ссылке скачать на странице в разделе сборники и 150 джаз.стандартов в том числе.


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2014)

Kosthenko (01.12.2014, 13:42) писал:


> vev (30.11.2014, 22:16) писал:
> 
> 
> > marilogu (30.11.2014, 22:02) писал:
> ...


Игорь, 

у меня складывается ощущение, что кроме названия темы никто ничего вообще читать не хочет. Ведь куда как проще, прислал адрес почты и трудитесь, дорогие топикстартеры. Шлите. 

О том, что существует поиск и огромную часть запрашиваемой здесь информации можно найти за считанные секунды, никто, похоже, не подозревает.


----------



## vev (1 Дек 2014)

**********


----------



## SideWinder (11 Дек 2014)

Можно и Мне! Благодарю! [email protected]


----------



## interactiv1 (11 Дек 2014)

Можно и Мне? [email protected]


----------



## nemezida668 (11 Дек 2014)

И можно мне, спасибо [email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (12 Апр 2017)

*Эволюция Гармонического Языка Джаза* автор: *Ю.Н.Чугунов                   **       **Примечание:* из-за того,что  вес файла превышает (по части загруз.на наш форум)разреш.допуст.39Mb.,учебник разделен на две части.*          *


----------



## Kosthenko (13 Апр 2017)

*Практический курс джаз.импровизации* автор: *И.Бриль*


----------



## Kosthenko (5 Ноя 2017)

*Упражнения*(13 едениц) по джаз.тематике(автор:  *OSKAR PETERSON*) и *Справочник по Джазу*  ( http://www.jazzbooks.com  ))  обьеденены мною в одно производство. 
                    С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------

